# What are Your Favorite Film or Tv Series Adaptation of The Works Of Jules Verne?



## BAYLOR (Dec 14, 2016)

What is you favorite Adaptation of his world in those two mediums ?


----------



## Alexa (Dec 16, 2016)

We don't see many of Jules Verne anymore, so it's hard to chose a favorite one.

I really loved *Journey 2: The Mysterious Island *with Dwayne Johnson, Michael Caine and Josh Hutcherson. The scene with the giant bees was hilarious.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 17, 2016)

Alexa said:


> We don't see many of Jules Verne anymore, so it's hard to chose a favorite one.
> 
> I really loved *Journey 2: The Mysterious Island *with Dwayne Johnson, Michael Caine and Josh Hutcherson. The scene with the giant bees was hilarious.



That is a terrific film .


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 17, 2016)

I love the 1954  Disney film  *20, 000 Leagues Under the Sea *with James Mason, Kirk Douglass and Peter Lorrie. This film is a classic. I own it on dvd.    It had great acting, great production and special effects. I love that version of the Nautilus. That film set a very high standard.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 17, 2016)

Classic are always the best ! It seems we will have a new release in 2017 for that one directed by Bryan Singer. The only actor announced so far is Roger Mussenden.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 17, 2016)

Alexa said:


> Classic are always the best ! It seems we will have a new release in 2017 for that one directed by Bryan Singer. The only actor announced so far is Roger Mussenden.



They've been talking about this one for a while.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 17, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> I love the 1954  Disney film  *20, 000 Leagues Under the Sea *with James Mason, Kirk Douglass and Peter Lorrie. This film is a classic. I own it on dvd.    It had great acting, great production and special effects. I love that version of the Nautilus. That film set a very high standard.


This was the first one that came to mind for me too, the *Disney 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea*. As a kid, I can remember watching it whenever I found it was on, always waiting for the giant squid scene.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 18, 2016)

TWErvin2 said:


> This was the first one that came to mind for me too, the *Disney 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea*. As a kid, I can remember watching it whenever I found it was on, always waiting for the giant squid scene.



It's my favorite Disney film of all. The man that directed it Richard Fleischer,  was the son of animator Max Fleisher who gave us Popeye, Betty Boop and those incredible animated Superman shorts.  He was one of Walt Disney's rivals.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 18, 2016)

*Journey to the Center of the Earth* with Peter Fonda was not bad either.

I grow up with Popeye. How say no to spinach meal after ?


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 18, 2016)

Alexa said:


> *Journey to the Center of the Earth* with Peter Fonda was not bad either.
> 
> I grow up with Popeye. How say no to spinach meal after ?



1959 film with James Mason and Pat Boone.  I own that one on dvd, It's very enteraining film and a classic.  I liked the Dimetrodons, even though they were iguanas with sail fins stuck to their backs. They did look part though.   

As for Popeye, the early Fleischer  ones are great , the paramount picture Popeye cartoons  done in the 40's an 50's decent but not as good as the earlier ones,  you can see decline in the writing and the animation which, is not surprising because at that time, the Studios with a few exceptions  were discontinuing  short subject, movie serials  and cartoons  and,  the advent of television the 50's didn't help.   The Popeye Cartoons done in the 60's are terrible in terms story and animation  and the ones done in the late 70's early 80's are really wretched stuff.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 18, 2016)

You don't like any of new releases ?

Honestly, I don't remember which version of Popeye I used to watch. He received a lot of kicks, though. Do you think the cartoon below is a Fleischer or a Paramount one ?


----------



## Frost Giant (Dec 19, 2016)

Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959). I enjoyed this as a young child despite it's many scientific inaccuracies.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2016)

Alexa said:


> You don't like any of new releases ?
> 
> Honestly, I don't remember which version of Popeye I used to watch. He received a lot of kicks, though. Do you think the cartoon below is a Fleischer or a Paramount one ?



That looks like the 70's and 80's Popeye.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 19, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959). I enjoyed this as a young child despite it's many scientific inaccuracies.



Lots of inaccuracies but still very imaginative .


----------



## Frost Giant (Dec 20, 2016)

Imaginative and spooky once they start exploring down there. I remember them finding the skeleton of the first explorer and the ancient city ruins, those were some of the best parts. The creepy atmosphere is then disrupted by someone's pet lizard running amok.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2016)

Alexa said:


> You don't like any of new releases ?
> 
> Honestly, I don't remember which version of Popeye I used to watch. He received a lot of kicks, though. Do you think the cartoon below is a Fleischer or a Paramount one ?




Niether , but then I have no idea who produced the later Popeye Cartoons. From the style of the animation. this  looks like Hanna Barbara.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 20, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> Imaginative and spooky once they start exploring down there. I remember them finding the skeleton of the first explorer and the ancient city ruins, those were some of the best parts. The creepy atmosphere is then disrupted by someone's pet lizard running amok.



The biggest problem was the volcano erupting with them in side the volcano  .  There is no possible way  that is plausible. first off the minute that Volcano went off went , that whole chamber would been flooded with hot gas and Lava killing  the Lindenbrook expedition instantly . Riding up the Volcano chute  in the  asbestos dish  wouldn't have been survivable because the stone plug underneath the dish would still have been heated to the melting point by the lava ,the dish which still would have burned and there would still be the gasses to consider .  They then get they thrown into the sea, that alone would have killed them instantly.

But I like the film and can suspend disbelief.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 20, 2016)

Frost Giant said:


> Journey to the Center of the Earth (1959). I enjoyed this as a young child despite it's many scientific inaccuracies.



Likewise: a film remembered from my misspent yoof (sic). And if memory serves it was always shown around Christmas-time.  And I always thought it was possible to actually "journey" down to the centre of the Earth. And as a consequence I had nightmares of giant squid appearing in the back gaerden just waiting to grab my legs and pull down to the Earth's core!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 21, 2016)

*From the Earth to the Moon* 1958   This adaptation of Verne flawed but not bad and got some goofed moments,  Some the effects are bargain basement though .


----------



## Frost Giant (Dec 21, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> The biggest problem


The biggest problem for me was that the center of the Earth is molten in the first place. As you noted, though, it goes downhill from there. Still a good story, though, especially if you're a kid.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 21, 2016)

Watched an episode of "The Universe" last night, and apparently it would take exactly 42 minutes to travel through the Earth's core and out again, traveling at around 8,000mph unaided by man-made materials!


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 21, 2016)

HanaBi said:


> Watched an episode of "The Universe" last night, and apparently it would take exactly 42 minutes to travel through the Earth's core and out again, traveling at around 8,000mph unaided by man-made materials!



42 ? Douglass Adams would be impressed.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 25, 2016)

Anybody see the silent version of *20,000 Leagues*? That thing was about as convincing as Squiddly Diddly! As a  Vincent Price fan, I still think *Master of the World* is a fun film, though adapted from 2 of Verne's novels, that same title & *Robur the Conqueror*, both I have read. In the novels, the Albatross, as I recall, was only one of Robur's vehicles, the other, was the Terror, as I recall. It was amphibious, but I do not think it could fly.

Edit:
Just checked Wikipedia, & according to its page for *Master of the World*, the Terror could fly.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 25, 2016)

I do recall seeing a film *5 weeks in a balloon*, but it was nowhere as detailed as the book, and likely inaccurate also.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> Anybody see the silent version of *20,000 Leagues*? That thing was about as convincing as Squiddly Diddly! As a  Vincent Price fan, I still think *Master of the World* is a fun film, though adapted from 2 of Verne's novels, that same title & *Robur the Conqueror*, both I have read. In the novels, the Albatross, as I recall, was only one of Robur's vehicles, the other, was the Terror, as I recall. It was amphibious, but I do not think it could fly.
> 
> Edit:
> Just checked Wikipedia, & according to its page for *Master of the World*, the Terror could fly.



*Master of The World* with Vincent Price and Charles Bronson .  That one is quite good . Some the stock footage  they used din't quite cinc with the time frame in which the film was set.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 25, 2016)

Jeffbert said:


> I do recall seeing a film *5 weeks in a balloon*, but it was nowhere as detailed as the book, and likely inaccurate also.



I haven't read the book but i love that film.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 26, 2016)

They always insert a helpless woman into the film versions, to give the hero somebody to save.  Though I cannot recall if there was one in the recent 3D *Journey to the Center of the Earth*.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 28, 2016)

James Mason will always be Captain Nemo to me. 

As a child, i have a lot of nostalgic love for Journey to the Centre of the Earth. I have not seen the new one.


----------



## Jeffbert (Dec 29, 2016)

It is interesting  & a whole new topic, to ask, when you read a novel, how do you visualize the characters? Do you match them to TV or Movie characters or actors? I suppose that when I read 20K, I likely envisioned Mason as Nemo; though it has been a long time since I read it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 2, 2017)

Rodders said:


> James Mason will always be Captain Nemo to me.
> 
> As a child, i have a lot of nostalgic love for Journey to the Centre of the Earth. I have not seen the new one.



He was great in both roles.


----------



## Jeffbert (Jan 6, 2017)

Just thought of this one: _*Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water*_ (wikipedia). I watched this anime long ago, during my early years with NETFLIX. Based loosely on 20K Leagues, it tells of two young adolescent kids who meet by chance, & become friends and allies, at first fighting comic-relief villains, and eventually meeting Capt. Nemo 



Spoiler



who is the girl's papa. Both father and daughter are of Indian (central Asian) descent, though most others are white. As I recall, the Nautilus is rather large, at least compared with the Disney version (which does seem larger on the inside, than on the outside. )


 It is set during the Industrial revolution, and opens in France, where the girl is a circus acrobat, and the boy, an inventor.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 9, 2017)

Jeffbert said:


> It is interesting  & a whole new topic, to ask, when you read a novel, how do you visualize the characters? Do you match them to TV or Movie characters or actors? I suppose that when I read 20K, I likely envisioned Mason as Nemo; though it has been a long time since I read it.



I saw the films long before I read the books with which they based and as a result my image of the the book characters is the same as the films.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 17, 2021)

*The Mysterious Island *1961 with Herbert Lom as Captain Nemo. It does try from the book quite. bit but it's fun film to watch.


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 12, 2021)

BAYLOR said:


> *The Mysterious Island *1961 with Herbert Lom as Captain Nemo. It does try from the book quite. bit but it's fun film to watch.


 It must be seen to be appreciated!


----------



## Vince W (Feb 12, 2021)

With the exception of the Disney *20,000 Leagues Under the Sea* I've found most adaptations lacking one way or the other. I had high hopes for the Coogan/Chan *Around the World in 80 Days* but that was a farce. I do have a soft spot for the 2008 *Journey to the Centre of the Earth* though.


----------



## KGeo777 (Feb 12, 2021)

MASTER OF THE WORLD with Price and Bronson is my favorite.
I am not a Verne fan.
I haven't been interested in reading his work.
He's not monsterific enough. I like Wells better because he had martians and morlocks etc.



I really liked the scene in the Mason JTTCOTE where they see the ocean coastline under the earth.
 That's a neat visual.

There sure are a lot of more recent adaptations I havent seen mentioned here.

I like Lom as Captain Nemo better than Mason, although the guy in League of Extraordinary Gentlemen was very memorable.

Nemo: "Contain your evil, doctor! I'll not have the brute free upon my ship. Must I take  drastic steps?"

  Dr. Jekyll: "I am in control."

   Nemo: "I very much doubt it."


----------



## Vince W (Feb 13, 2021)

The film version of *The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen* is not a patch on the Alan Moore/Kevin O'Neill comic.


----------



## KGeo777 (Feb 13, 2021)

I don't like the comic. That's reconstructing the characters more than the movie does. The movie falters badly by the end but the story is more cinema-friendly.
Fu Manchu showing up-I think the movie should have put him in--divided the Phantom and Moriarty into two separate characters who turn on each other by the end and got rid of Tom Sawyer. It loses itself due to the CGI overload but it has good moments. The title reminds one of the 1960 movie-The League of Gentlemen-and the director of that did The Assassination Bureau which most likely influenced the 2003 film. The idea of stealing the powers to sell as weapons-I like that. It gets too messy unfortunately. The second Hyde was cool-but ruined by CGI. The Marvel movies are much less serious in approach than LEXG was. The Phantom at the start is exactly the type of villain that superhero movies need and never show anymore.


----------



## Jeffbert (Feb 21, 2021)

Oh! I saw *The League of Gentlemen*!  As I recall, it was a heist film.


They remade *MASTER OF THE WORLD*? I need to see this!


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2021)

The Return of Captain Nemo staring  Jose Ferrer  in the role. Two US nahymen find the Nautilus and Captain Nemo and they revive and join him on his search for Atanis after the Nautilus get a tech upgrade. This was Irwin Allen major attempt at a tv series  a series, Lasted for Three episodes.  Allen threw  plausibility out the window for this one. But,  I did Like Joe Feere in the role of Captain Nemo .  It pretty a but it is entertaining stuff .  The captain is pitted again Evil genius Waldo Cunningham played by Burgess Meredith  and his Powerful sub which crewed by bobots  some of which were recycled from* Lost in Space. *


----------

